# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Genocidi turk mbi Armenet

## ArberXYZ

*Tmerri në shkretëtirë*

90 vjet më parë, më 24 prill 1915 Lëvizja e Xhonturqve në Perandorinë e atëhershme Osmane filloi me dënimin, masakrimin dhe asgjësimin e popullsisë armene të Anadollit. Krimet e llahtarshme vazhduan deri në vitin 1917. Historianët seriozë janë dakord se në aksionet e përgjakshme të xhonturqve u vranë mes 800 mijë deri 1.4 milionë armenë. Po ashtu shkencëtarët e shohin kasaphanën osmane kundër armenëve si pararendëse të gjenocidit të nazistëve kundër hebrejve gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore.
Armenët janë një popull i lashtë kristian, të cilët janë sunduar nga romakët, turqit dhe rusët. Në jug të Turqisë ata kanë jetuar me shekuj. Një pjesë e këtij vendi të vogël tani është Republikë e pavarur, pasi ka fituar pavarësinë menjëherë pas shkatërrimit të Bashkimit Sovjetik. Në vitet e fundit të Perandorisë Osmane, mbi 2,5 milionë armenë jetonin kryesisht në pjesën jugore të Turqisë së sotme. Aktualisht në Turqi jetojnë rreth 65 mijë armenë. Përndjekja e armenëve pat filluar nga lëvizja e xhonturqve. Me shpërthimin e Luftës së Parë Botërore, terrori u ashpërsua. Xhonturqit, të cilët morën pushtetin në vitin 1908, ndiqnin një politikë nacionaliste dhe akuzonin armenët e krishterë si bashkëpunëtorë të rusëve, gjë që ishte një shpifje. Në vitet 1915 dhe 1916 rreth 1.8 milionë armenë u deportuan në drejtim të Sirisë dhe Irakut. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre u vranë e u masakruan gjatë rrugës. Turqia edhe sot e kësaj dite e minimizon gjenocidin, duke theksuar se vetëm 200 mijë armenë kanë humbur jetën si pasojë e sëmundjeve dhe masakrave të ndërsjella. Ndërkohë, shumë parlamente të vendeve evropiane i kanë kualifikuar krimet osmane si gjenocid. Një pjesë e madhe e armenëve gjetën strehë në perandorinë ruse, në Siri dhe në diasporë. Sot diaspora armene është njëra ndër më aktivet në botë dhe vazhdimisht ushtron presion kundër qeverive perëndimore, që nga Turqia të kërkojë ballafaqimin me këtë kapitull të errët të historisë.

*Kampe shtegtare*

Krimet osmane në fillim të shekullit 20-të kundër armenëve kishin tronditur Evropën. Në romanin e famshëm 40 ditët e Musa Dagut shkrimtari hebre Franz Ëerfel i ka ngritur një përmendore vuajtjeve të këtij populli. Ëerfel, i cili kishte udhëtuar nëpër vendbanimet e armenëve, shkruan se atje kishte gjetur parajsën, e cila nga osmanët ishte shndërruar në ferr. Ne jemi një popull i mjerë, thotë njëri prej personazheve të romanit. Fjala është për 5000 armenë të vendosur si barrikadë në kodrën e Musa Dagut, të cilët përpiqeshin ti shpëtonin deportimit nga osmanët. Libri i Ëerfel është rrëfim letrar, por ai i afrohet realitetit të asaj kohe. Dy muaj pas botimit në Gjermani, vepra ishte ndaluar në vitin 1933 nga nazistët. Kjo nuk ishte habi, sepse Ëerfel shkruante në jug të Perandorisë, gjithnjë e më të vogël, Osmane, ku kishte parë kampe shtegtare të shfarosjes.

----------


## ArberXYZ

*Shkrimtari i kërcënuar*

Shumica e armenëve të Turqisë sot jetojnë në Stamboll. Ata janë qytetarë luajalë të Turqisë. Nga territori që dikur popullohej prej tyre ka mbetur vetëm një katund në kodrën Musa Dag. Ky katund quhet Vakifli Köy dhe ka 140 banorë. Këto ditë ky fshat vizitohet nga gazetarë të shumtë perëndimorë. Të gjithë janë në kërkim të gjurmëve të armenëve. Prej 140 banorëve vetëm njëri prej tyre ka qenë gjallë kur ka ndodhur gjenocidi. Avdedis Demirci është 91 vjeç, dmth. në vitin 1916 ka qenë 1 vjeç dhe nuk i kujtohet asgjë nga tmerri. Por, ai tërë jetën ka jetuar me kujtimet e anëtarëve të familjes, të cilët i kanë rrëfyer për periudhën e masakrave turke.
Në Turqi ende është tabu të flitet për gjenocidin kundër armenëve. Së fundi, shkrimtari i famshëm Orhan Pamuk, i cili sapo ka botuar në gjermanisht romanin Bora, kritikoi Turqinë zyrtare dhe elitat intelektuale se falsifikojnë me fanatizëm historinë dhe mohojnë faktet. Gati askush në Turqi nuk flet për atë se mbi një milion armenë janë vrarë. Pas intervistës kundër Pamukut u ngrit në këmbë gati mbarë Turqia. Disa e quajtën tradhtar, të tjerët iu kërcënuan me vdekje autorit të respektuar. Nacionalistë turq dogjën libra dhe portrete të shkrimtarit, një kryetar komune madje kërkoi heqjen e librave të Pamukut nga biblioteka e qytezës. Vetëm pas ndërhyrjes së guvernatorit të krahinës ky qëllim nuk u realizua.

*Dy pashallarë*

Por, edhe në Turqi ka filluar të ndryshojë mentaliteti. Qeveria e kryeministrit Rexhep Taip Erdokan patjetër dëshiron të anëtarësohet në Bashkimin Evropian. Kjo qeveri dëshiron të ecë shpejt drejt Brukselit, pa pengesa, andaj viteve të fundit janë miratuar shumë ligje, të cilat janë të pajtueshme me legjislacionin evropian dhe dalëngadalë në shoqëri po injektohen vlera perëndimore. Tashmë në Turqi ka emisione televizive në gjuhën kurde, gjë që para pak vitesh as që ka mundur të merret me mend. Këngëtarë kurdë guxojnë të këndojnë në gjuhën e tyre. Presioni i madh evropian ka bërë që nga burgu të lirohet aktivistja e njohur kurde Lejla Zana, e cila  njëlloj si Adem Demaçi dhe Ibrahim Rugova  është nderuar nga Parlamenti Evropian me çmimin Saharov për të drejtat e njeriut.
Ditëve të fundit Turqia ka bërë disa lëvizje edhe sa i përket kapitullit tabu mbi armenët. Diaspora armene në SHBA bëri presion që kryetari Bush në fjalimin e 24 prillit (90 vjet pas krimit osman kundër armenëve) të përmendte për herë të parë nocionin gjenocid. Në mediat turke për herë të parë botohen tekste të historianëve, të cilët nuk injorojnë krimet. Historiani Halil Berktay shkruan hapur për spastrim etnik të armenëve, një nocion i përdorur në vitet 90-të për të përshkruar krimet serbe kundër boshnjakëve, kroatëve dhe shqiptarëve në ish-Jugosllavi. Kohë më parë, kryeministri turk Erdokan i ka propozuar Armenisë ngritjen e një komisioni të përbashkët të historianëve, të cilët do të rivlerësonin edhe njëherë ngjarjet para 9 dekadave. Me një fjalë: në Turqi ka filluar të griset shtresa e akullt e gënjeshtrave historike. Tani shumë politikanëve u kujtohet se Talat Pasha dhe Enver Pasha, të cilët kishin organizuar gjenocidin kundër armenëve, në vitin 1919 nga vetë drejtësia turke ishin dënuar me vdekje. Ata u akuzuan për asgjësimin e një popullit të tërë, i cili përbënte një komunitet. Dy pashallarët turq, Talati dhe Enveri i shpëtuan ekzekutimit. Ata ikën nga Turqia me një anije gjermane. Në atë kohë Gjermania ishte aleate e Stambollit. Edhe sot Gjermania është aleat i Turqisë, por me qëllime fisnike. Qeveria e kancelarit Schröder kërkon që Turqia më në fund të ballafaqohet me të kaluarën e saj. Një kërkesë e drejtë!


Marre nga gazeta "Shekulli"

----------


## Hyllien

A e njeh Shqiperia si "Genocid" vrasjen e Armeneve? Pjesa me e madhe e shteteve e pranon vrasjen e Armeneve por nuk e konsideron ate Genocid? Por se fundmi, me hapjen e Negociatave Turqi - BE presioni i lobit Armen eshte rritur dhe i ka rigjalleruar diskutimet per kete teme. Ne BE disa shtete mdis te tjerave Franca, Italia dhe patjeter Greqia e pranojne Genocidin. Nese di ndonjeri diçka rreth qendrimit te Shqiperise eshte i lutur te kontriboje. Njohja e Genocidit eshte nje veprim politik me teper sesa njohje e historise, nisur nga maredheniet Shqiperi-Turqi them me hamendje se Shqiperia nuk e pranon Genocidin.

----------


## ArberXYZ

> A e njeh Shqiperia si "Genocid" vrasjen e Armeneve? Pjesa me e madhe e shteteve e pranon vrasjen e Armeneve por nuk e konsideron ate Genocid? Por se fundmi, me hapjen e Negociatave Turqi - BE presioni i lobit Armen eshte rritur dhe i ka rigjalleruar diskutimet per kete teme. Ne BE disa shtete mdis te tjerave Franca, Italia dhe patjeter Greqia e pranojne Genocidin. Nese di ndonjeri diçka rreth qendrimit te Shqiperise eshte i lutur te kontriboje. Njohja e Genocidit eshte nje veprim politik me teper sesa njohje e historise, nisur nga maredheniet Shqiperi-Turqi them me hamendje se Shqiperia nuk e pranon Genocidin.


Nuk eshte problem qe ta njohe Shqiperia, por vendet e tjera. Pasi nese e njeh diplomacia nderkomtare dhe historia si fakt real, ate here hapet rruga per njohjen e genocid grek mbi Çamet.

Genocidin armen, Greqia, patjeter qe do e njohe, pasi dihet qe e ben me tepr per inat ter turkut, me te cilen nuk marredhenie te mira.

----------


## FLORIRI

Heee anadollaket

Le te kthehemi njecike mbrapa ne kohe e te shikojme nje nga vendimet e nje kongresi segret nga "xhon turqit" qe u mbajt ne selanik me 1919,ku nder te tjera u diskutua  nje plan djallezor ne lidhje me sterminimin dhe zhdukjen e armeneve nga turqia.Rasti i volitshem per realizimin e ketij plani shfaqet me nisjen e luftes pare boterore.Si fillim thirren burrat armen qe ishin ne gjendje te luftonin gjoja per te organizuar grupacionet qe ne ate kohe quheshin "batalionet e punetoreve".
Eliminohen te gjithe elementet e ketyre batalioneve,vriten dhe masakrohen pa meshire.Ne fillim arrestohen dhe me pas vriten ne menyren me te eger e barbare intelektuale,klerike,dhe dirigjent politike.pra ne fshatra qe banoheshin nga armenet nuk ngel kembe burri,vetem gra,femije dhe te vjeter.Ishte e mjaftueshme si mjet per te arritur qellimin egersia dhe barbarizmi turk.Ata qe ia dolen te arratisen nga tmerri anadollak u perballen fuqishem me urine,etjen,semundjet,dhe lodhjen kapitese si pasoje e mijra e mijra kilometrave qe pershkruan ne kembe per t'ju larguar masakres.Nuk ishin pak por nje milion e pesqintmije armene pothuaj shumica e ketij minoriteti qe vuajti.Me date dy maj ne bruksel mblidhen me mijra armene te ardhur nga sa e sa vende te europes qe te kerkonin nga bashkimi europian qe nje nga kushtet qe turqia duhet te plotesoje eshte edhe njohja e gjenocidit ndaj armeneve nisur nga viti 1915 e tutje.Delegacionet e ardhura nga njezetepesceja por dhe nga vende tjera evropiane jane bashkuar mbrapa selise parlamentit europian.Delegacioni me i madh ka qene ai francez pasi komuniteti armen ne france eshte nga me potencialet.Komuniteti armen ne france numeron rreth 400 000 vete dhe eshte krijuar nga diaspora dhe nga sterminimet ne lindjen e mesme e sidomos ne turqi.
Presidenti Shirak kercenon me voten e vetos turqine nese kjo e fundit nuk njeh gjenocidin e bere ndaj pakicave katolike ne lindjen e afert.Ai nder te tjera pohon se fjala e fundit e popullit francez do te jete atehere kur turqia ashtu si edhe vendet pjesmarrese ne BE te pranoje gabimet e vjetra historike.Qeveria e ankarase jo vetem qe nuk ka treguar asnje shenje inciative ne lidhje me zgjidhjen e ketij problemi por si gjithnje i ka mohuar pamvaresisht se njohes te medhenj te historise turke dhe njeri nder ta edhe Taner Aksam publikon qartazi ne librat e tij sterminimin armen nga anadollaket, te dokumentauara keto gjeresisht ne arkivat historike.Eshte vertete plage e rende per pasardhesit e viktimave ky mospranim nga qeveria turke per njohjen e gjenocidit ndaj armeneve.Dhe gjeja me absurde eshte frontiera turke qe akoma sot e kesaj dite armenet qe jetojne ne armeni nuk mund te udhetojne ne evrope nga pjesa e turqise.Nga BE per kete pati nje delegacion te posacem ne ankara ku u kerkua qe te bashkepunohej me qeverine armene ne lidhje me kete por anadollaket edhe kesaj rradhe hezituan.Simbas
amandamentit numer 83 te BE anadollakeve do tu lehtesohej hyrja ne BE nese do 
te pranonin formalisht gabimin e tyre historik dhe te hapnin bllokaden perendimore ndaj shtetasve armene qe te munden te udhetojne drejt europes dhe nga pjesa e turqise.Perseri ligjet e kushtetutes anadollit u forcuan edhe me nje budallek te radhes,nje pike e kodit civil turk thote..."Cdo kush qe ne menyre te drejtperdrejt apo terthorazi u jep te perfitojne te huajve ne dem te interesit nacional turk denohet.."...Dhe jo pak por minimumi merr nje denim dhjete vjecar.
Pra nese nje turk pohon gjenocidin turk ndaj armeneve e han sa krahu.Ky ligj bie ndesh me amendamentet e 1950 te parlamentit europian per lirine e te drejtat e njeriut.Nje delegacion armen i thirrur nga parlamenti europian i nisi nje leter qeverise turke ku nder tjera kerkon njohjen e gjenocidit ndaj popullit armen,terheqjen e trupave ndaj qipros si dhe respektimin e te drejtave te minorancave qe jetojne ne turqi.Pra sic e shihni anadollaket meritojne tua thysh brinjet.Por dhe armenet ama tua ypesh te t'eme jane.Te dy popyj legena si anadollaket si armenet.Te vriten e te copetohen se e masakruan ballkanin per 500 kokrra vitesh..yyyyyyyyyyyyttt *******

----------


## R2T

> A e njeh Shqiperia si "Genocid" vrasjen e Armeneve? Pjesa me e madhe e shteteve e pranon vrasjen e Armeneve por nuk e konsideron ate Genocid? Por se fundmi, me hapjen e Negociatave Turqi - BE presioni i lobit Armen eshte rritur dhe i ka rigjalleruar diskutimet per kete teme. Ne BE disa shtete mdis te tjerave Franca, Italia dhe patjeter Greqia e pranojne Genocidin. Nese di ndonjeri diçka rreth qendrimit te Shqiperise eshte i lutur te kontriboje. Njohja e Genocidit eshte nje veprim politik me teper sesa njohje e historise, nisur nga maredheniet Shqiperi-Turqi them me hamendje se Shqiperia nuk e pranon Genocidin.


Me teper se 800,000 Armene u vrane vetem gjate marshimit per te ikur nga Turqia, pa konsideruar pjesen tjeter......e quan s'e quan Shqiperia, ky eshte Genocid.

----------


## Pan

Interesante, sidomos po te shfrytezohet per ceshtjen came. Disa nga tanet duhet te shikojne dhe raste te ngjashme si ky qe te mesojne nga gabimet dhe metodat e te tjereve ne trajtimin e ceshtjeve. Megjithate neve historikisht nuk e kemi patur si mentalitet qe te ankohemi per te tilla gjera se na duket vetja si qurravece. Prandaj dhe camet dhe armenet dhe palestinezet duhet te mesojne nga Izraeli. Sidomos kur keto tre popullsi kane nje te dhene qe i favorizon ne krahasim me izraelitet: genocidi i tyre ka ndodhur realisht.

----------


## Al..

> *Tmerri në shkretëtirë*
> 
> 90 vjet më parë, më 24 prill 1915 Lëvizja e Xhonturqve në Perandorinë e atëhershme Osmane filloi me dënimin, masakrimin dhe asgjësimin e popullsisë armene të Anadollit. Krimet e llahtarshme vazhduan deri në vitin 1917. Historianët seriozë janë dakord se në aksionet e përgjakshme të xhonturqve u vranë mes 800 mijë deri 1.4 milionë armenë. Po ashtu shkencëtarët e shohin kasaphanën osmane kundër armenëve si pararendëse të gjenocidit të nazistëve kundër hebrejve gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore.
> Armenët janë një popull i lashtë kristian, të cilët janë sunduar nga romakët, turqit dhe rusët. Në jug të Turqisë ata kanë jetuar me shekuj. Një pjesë e këtij vendi të vogël tani është Republikë e pavarur, pasi ka fituar pavarësinë menjëherë pas shkatërrimit të Bashkimit Sovjetik. Në vitet e fundit të Perandorisë Osmane, mbi 2,5 milionë armenë jetonin kryesisht në pjesën jugore të Turqisë së sotme. Aktualisht në Turqi jetojnë rreth 65 mijë armenë. Përndjekja e armenëve pat filluar nga lëvizja e xhonturqve. Me shpërthimin e Luftës së Parë Botërore, terrori u ashpërsua. Xhonturqit, të cilët morën pushtetin në vitin 1908, ndiqnin një politikë nacionaliste dhe akuzonin armenët e krishterë si bashkëpunëtorë të rusëve, gjë që ishte një shpifje. Në vitet 1915 dhe 1916 rreth 1.8 milionë armenë u deportuan në drejtim të Sirisë dhe Irakut. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre u vranë e u masakruan gjatë rrugës. Turqia edhe sot e kësaj dite e minimizon gjenocidin, duke theksuar se vetëm 200 mijë armenë kanë humbur jetën si pasojë e sëmundjeve dhe masakrave të ndërsjella. Ndërkohë, shumë parlamente të vendeve evropiane i kanë kualifikuar krimet osmane si gjenocid. Një pjesë e madhe e armenëve gjetën strehë në perandorinë ruse, në Siri dhe në diasporë. Sot diaspora armene është njëra ndër më aktivet në botë dhe vazhdimisht ushtron presion kundër qeverive perëndimore, që nga Turqia të kërkojë ballafaqimin me këtë kapitull të errët të historisë.
> 
> *Kampe shtegtare*
> 
> Krimet osmane në fillim të shekullit 20-të kundër armenëve kishin tronditur Evropën. Në romanin e famshëm “40 ditët e Musa Dagut” shkrimtari hebre Franz Ëerfel i ka ngritur një përmendore vuajtjeve të këtij populli. Ëerfel, i cili kishte udhëtuar nëpër vendbanimet e armenëve, shkruan se atje kishte gjetur parajsën, e cila nga osmanët ishte shndërruar në ferr. “Ne jemi një popull i mjerë”, thotë njëri prej personazheve të romanit. Fjala është për 5000 armenë të vendosur si barrikadë në kodrën e Musa Dagut, të cilët përpiqeshin t’i shpëtonin deportimit nga osmanët. Libri i Ëerfel është rrëfim letrar, por ai i afrohet realitetit të asaj kohe. Dy muaj pas botimit në Gjermani, vepra ishte ndaluar në vitin 1933 nga nazistët. Kjo nuk ishte habi, sepse Ëerfel shkruante në jug të Perandorisë, gjithnjë e më të vogël, Osmane, ku kishte parë kampe shtegtare të shfarosjes.



Ja sa te mire jemi ne shqiptaret:  :Bravo:  

18 korrik 2007: Bllokohen nga Turqia 60 kontenierë me armë të nisura nga Shqipëria në drejtim të Armenisë. Tregtia e armëve shkaktoi një superskandal diplomatik kur Azerbajxhani menjëherë i dërgoi letër konferencës islamike për penalizmin e Tiranës zyrtare. Armenia në këtë kohë ishte në konflikt të hapur me Azerbajxhanin. Baku e konsideroi aktin e Shqipërisë si një akt kundër Azerbajxhanit. Tregtia u krye nga ndërmarrja Meico. - See more at: http://bord.gazetakritika.net/diskut....Vrs4quk0.dpuf

----------


## mateo

Po gjenocidin qe shkaktuan ne vendin 'tuaj' per 500 vjet a do ta pranojne "the turkish bastards"? ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pse nuk merreni me shume me kete gje,,,,

----------

Al.. (26-04-2014)

----------


## MaqoKorca

Ska dyshim qe gjenocidi turk mbi popullaten armene edhe greke ka ndodhur. Tani a Shqiperia ka nderment ose duhet  ta njohe apo jo, kjo eshte nje teme tjeter qe i hyn politikes.

----------

